# *** New Rules for Signatures ***



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,

This thread is going to address the on-going issues we have experienced with users adding an image/graphic as a signature. We have tried to manage this situation as best we can and feel the following new rules are the best approach to satisfy everyone's experience here on Chihuahua People.

I want to thank everyone who has provided us with feedback to discuss regarding coming up with a new set of guidelines for signatures.

*Starting February 15, 2010, these are the rule(s) with regards to signatures:*


1. All users are given a maximum space of 600px (width) and 300 px (height) for their signature. You can do whatever you want to do with this space (i.e. use it for banner images, blinkies).

2. Since web links or text in your signature cannot be measured in width and height, You can have a MAXIMUM of 1 line of text in your signature.

3. You cannot make a thread/post asking for someone to create an image/banner for your signature for you unless you have 75 posts. If you do so, we will remove the post or thread without warning.


*What happens if you do not adhere to these rules:*


First Warning - Your signature will be removed by the Admin/Mod team. You will receive a GENERIC PM alerting you as to why your signature was removed. You can fix your signature and re-post it again as long as it adheres to the outlined dimensions.

Second time - Your signature will be removed by the Admin/Mod team. Your privileges to post a signature will be suspended for 30 days. You will receive a PM from a Mod or Admin. After the 30 days, you can re-post your signature as long as it adheres to the outlined dimensions.

Additional infractions after the second time - Your signature will be removed by the Admin/Mod team. Your privileges to post a signature will be suspended indefinitely.

Please do your best to adhere to these rules. They are in place NOT because we want to limit what you can do here but because we want to ensure that the user experience for EVERYONE is enjoyable. Sometimes, large images/banners make that a little harder for users.

Thank you kindly and have a wonderful day.

Admin/Mods


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Just bumping this up  - a little over a week for everyone to get their siggies or tickers to the right size.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Remember everyone - all siggys need to be correct size by 15th February - day after Valentines Day - :love2: :love9: :love6: :love4::love4: :love7::love8:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Today is the day for the new rules,
Please make sure your siggys are the right dimensions before the end of the day !!
And remember too - just one line of text.


----------



## chihui (Apr 12, 2016)

I hope I can start posting soon


----------



## canvs001 (May 12, 2018)

I think Your right .


----------

